# Reptile Carpet Sydney



## jared_tst (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been searching everywhere to buy reptile carpet for substrate but can only find it in U.S stores that don't ship here.

Anyone know where to get some?


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 30, 2017)

Bunnings is your best friend


----------



## jared_tst (Aug 30, 2017)

Reading about the reptile specific carpets they say how they are coated to reduce bacteria and all that, is that just marketing talk? If not, is there anything special to do to make a normal bunnings carpet safer/healthier for the little guys?


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 30, 2017)

i use Bunnings fake turf and i have had no problems i breed blueys and keep multiple species and breed bobtails for about 10 years now and its just marketing


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 30, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> i use Bunnings fake turf and i have had no problems i breed blueys and keep multiple species and breed bobtails for about 10 years now and its just marketing



You've been keeping and breeding blue-tongues and bobtails for ten years but didn't know what substrates were suitable for them?


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 30, 2017)

no i was asking about sand


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 31, 2017)

Sand is a substrate. With ten year's experience one would think you would've known the suitability of beach sand for blue-tongues and bobtails. The inconsistencies in your posts don't make sense.


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 1, 2017)

i was asking because i never used sand ever ive only used mulch an fake turf please i dont want to have another argument sorry if dont make sense


----------



## Iguana (Sep 1, 2017)

From memory I don't think that fake carpet and fake grass don't make great substrates, I used fake grass for awhile, and boy was it a pain to clean. Often had to soak it overnight, as you can't spot clean it. 
Also lizards will sometimes get their claws caught in carpet or fake grass, which if they can't detach easily is pretty stressful. 

I would recommend a lose substrate or newspaper, for hygiene and easy cleaning.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 1, 2017)

The fake grass is definitely a no-no for lizards. Using it for pythons might be ok, but no matter how well you clean it, over time it will smell.
The same probably goes for the carpet. BTW what you want to look for if you want to use carpet, is the marine carpet I think it's called.


----------



## jared_tst (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, sorry I haven't checked on it since posting.

I've been using newspaper but it looks crap haha. If carpet isn't ideal, any ideas on something that looks decent? I also don't overly like the fact I am throwing out and going through so much paper when cleaning the tanks.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 3, 2017)

sorry but I don't get people wanting FAKE.... all my enclosures have something similar to their natural environment !
I only use paper when I buy a newbie,all my (dragon) hatchies are straight from the incubator to sand.Next year I will be breeding pythons so it will be a little different


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 4, 2017)

@jared_tst I think after seeing what the fake turf did to the claws on my Daughters Pigmy Beardie (it's claws got caught in the loops and got pulled out) i think you would be doing yourself and your charges a disservice using it, In my opinion and that's all it is "MY OPINION" the recycled paper type cat litter is the best product ever made for all round use, I think what i like the most about it is the ability to remove just a small amount when spot cleaning is needed and it sucks in most odors admirably, I have even seen this same cat litter colored with food dye and then dried for a couple of months to use in color co-ordinated type enclosures. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## jared_tst (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks again,

@dragonlover1 I'm not fussed on the whole "fake" thing, I wasn't going to use fake grass anyway, I'd assume it isn't great for them, and being desert species, grass doesn't make much sense to use. I did think that a really fine carpet (like a marine carpet as suggested earlier) would be less risk for their claws being caught. We let ours run around our apartment and they've never had an issue with the carpet. We started off with sand but all it did was stain their scales red and got one sick from the bacteria being kicked around the tank from his poo's. I don't really want to replace all of the sand every time they poo so an easily removed and clean alternative seems like a pretty good idea.

@ronhalling I'll check out the cat litter option, but would I end up with the same issue I had with sand? Once there's poo in the tank, it's hard to know what parts it has been trampled on when it comes to loose substrate. Any ideas on that?


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 4, 2017)

did u get my message jared_tst


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 4, 2017)

apparently there are at least 2 types of carpet, 1 has loops ( which snags claws ) and therefore dangerous.
Sand staining skin is a problem,red sand can stain skin red,white sand stains skin white (dulls down the colours ) I use both types but not really happy with either but sand is where they come from so sand is what they get.
I absolutely hate astro turf and the only 1 in my house that gets it is the deformed western bluey only because of that.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 4, 2017)

Playsand for lizards, and recycled paper cat litter for pythons.


----------

